# Dust Collection For My Veritas Router Table



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

*Dust Collection For My Veritas Router Table*

A while back I grabbed a great deal on a complete Veritas steel plate router table setup…complete with the stand, the fence, the fence sled, and a Bosch 2 1/2 HP variable speed router. I built a cabinet for it to sit on with a draw for the bits/router stuff and a couple adjustable shelves and a Kreg router safety switch located at knee height.. The Veritas router stand is open and made of Baltic Birch ply..so I pondered for a while on how to do the dust collection..I was making huge messes whenever I used it! I was going to buy their fence dust fitting that has magnets in it and then maybe try and mount a cone style collector near the back of the router. After some thought and sketching..and many minutes standing at Woodcraft staring at dust collection fittings, I came up with this..I decided to enclose the table and put a 4" fitting on the back..I used Baltic Birch 1/2" ply for the back piece.








I used clear 4" & 2 1/2" to connect everything to the Y I mounted to make the connection to my dust collector. I have a longer hose I use to connect my D/C to my table saw, and jointer with a quick connect sleeve..








I used some hose mounting clamps to mount the Y..but they didn't fit too good…I have to modify them so they fit a little tighter.. I silver taped all the seams and cracks where I thought I might have air leaks..some pictures don't show it all..I did everything once I was done ….this is a look inside the base..








Instead of paying 45.00 for the Veritas magnetic fence dust fitting, I bought the Woodcraft router fence D/C fitting for 7.00 and drilled and glued cups and installed rare earth magnets I had left over from another job..works perfect..sticks it down to the top almost too good!
















Here is what it looks like when I use it.. I have limited space in my shop so I stow this against the wall and roll it into position when I use it ..








For the front I cut a piece of 1/4" and made it slightly smaller than the opening so I can get proper flow..the suction holds it in place perfectly! I have experimented with using a small block to wedge in at the top..sort of like a hopper window..to let a little more air flow through..








Overall it works well..I still get a little dust flying, but it gets almost all of it. The corners on the inside of the base get filled with sawdust, but I was thinking of fitting some angled pieces to keep that from happening…Or maybe a slanted bottom…


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Dust Collection For My Veritas Router Table*
> 
> A while back I grabbed a great deal on a complete Veritas steel plate router table setup…complete with the stand, the fence, the fence sled, and a Bosch 2 1/2 HP variable speed router. I built a cabinet for it to sit on with a draw for the bits/router stuff and a couple adjustable shelves and a Kreg router safety switch located at knee height.. The Veritas router stand is open and made of Baltic Birch ply..so I pondered for a while on how to do the dust collection..I was making huge messes whenever I used it! I was going to buy their fence dust fitting that has magnets in it and then maybe try and mount a cone style collector near the back of the router. After some thought and sketching..and many minutes standing at Woodcraft staring at dust collection fittings, I came up with this..I decided to enclose the table and put a 4" fitting on the back..I used Baltic Birch 1/2" ply for the back piece.
> 
> ...


Nice job.
Boy I really want to do this.

This looks great. Love the clear hose.
Steve


----------



## Chardt (Jul 16, 2008)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Dust Collection For My Veritas Router Table*
> 
> A while back I grabbed a great deal on a complete Veritas steel plate router table setup…complete with the stand, the fence, the fence sled, and a Bosch 2 1/2 HP variable speed router. I built a cabinet for it to sit on with a draw for the bits/router stuff and a couple adjustable shelves and a Kreg router safety switch located at knee height.. The Veritas router stand is open and made of Baltic Birch ply..so I pondered for a while on how to do the dust collection..I was making huge messes whenever I used it! I was going to buy their fence dust fitting that has magnets in it and then maybe try and mount a cone style collector near the back of the router. After some thought and sketching..and many minutes standing at Woodcraft staring at dust collection fittings, I came up with this..I decided to enclose the table and put a 4" fitting on the back..I used Baltic Birch 1/2" ply for the back piece.
> 
> ...


Great job, very professional. I love making my own stuff whenever possible.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Dust Collection For My Veritas Router Table*
> 
> A while back I grabbed a great deal on a complete Veritas steel plate router table setup…complete with the stand, the fence, the fence sled, and a Bosch 2 1/2 HP variable speed router. I built a cabinet for it to sit on with a draw for the bits/router stuff and a couple adjustable shelves and a Kreg router safety switch located at knee height.. The Veritas router stand is open and made of Baltic Birch ply..so I pondered for a while on how to do the dust collection..I was making huge messes whenever I used it! I was going to buy their fence dust fitting that has magnets in it and then maybe try and mount a cone style collector near the back of the router. After some thought and sketching..and many minutes standing at Woodcraft staring at dust collection fittings, I came up with this..I decided to enclose the table and put a 4" fitting on the back..I used Baltic Birch 1/2" ply for the back piece.
> 
> ...


I have a similar set up on my table BUT without the front piece. Does it improve the dust collection under the table? And does your router tend to get really hot in that closed space?


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Dust Collection For My Veritas Router Table*
> 
> A while back I grabbed a great deal on a complete Veritas steel plate router table setup…complete with the stand, the fence, the fence sled, and a Bosch 2 1/2 HP variable speed router. I built a cabinet for it to sit on with a draw for the bits/router stuff and a couple adjustable shelves and a Kreg router safety switch located at knee height.. The Veritas router stand is open and made of Baltic Birch ply..so I pondered for a while on how to do the dust collection..I was making huge messes whenever I used it! I was going to buy their fence dust fitting that has magnets in it and then maybe try and mount a cone style collector near the back of the router. After some thought and sketching..and many minutes standing at Woodcraft staring at dust collection fittings, I came up with this..I decided to enclose the table and put a 4" fitting on the back..I used Baltic Birch 1/2" ply for the back piece.
> 
> ...


Great router cabinet and the DC looks like it will work super. Nice Job


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Dust Collection For My Veritas Router Table*
> 
> A while back I grabbed a great deal on a complete Veritas steel plate router table setup…complete with the stand, the fence, the fence sled, and a Bosch 2 1/2 HP variable speed router. I built a cabinet for it to sit on with a draw for the bits/router stuff and a couple adjustable shelves and a Kreg router safety switch located at knee height.. The Veritas router stand is open and made of Baltic Birch ply..so I pondered for a while on how to do the dust collection..I was making huge messes whenever I used it! I was going to buy their fence dust fitting that has magnets in it and then maybe try and mount a cone style collector near the back of the router. After some thought and sketching..and many minutes standing at Woodcraft staring at dust collection fittings, I came up with this..I decided to enclose the table and put a 4" fitting on the back..I used Baltic Birch 1/2" ply for the back piece.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys..gfadvm..I played around with using it with the front piece and without..blocking one side then the other..a little ..a lot..I definitely got better results with the front panel..it improved the suction pulling down from around the insert at the top of the table..and it improved the amount of chips that got sucked through both the fence and bottom port. I looked at some of those metal boxes you can buy and mount under your router table for d/c and tried to model what I did after those..and I noticed they all had some kind of venting to allow air to enter from the front..As far as the router overheating..I don't think that will be a problem..there is quite a swirl of air moving through there..and no chips collecting to block the air vents on the router..so far I haven.t used it on a prolonged operation..but I was cutting a bunch of test dados, and rabbits and round overs when i was fine tuning the d/c and I didn't notice any heat build up on the router motor.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Dust Collection For My Veritas Router Table*
> 
> A while back I grabbed a great deal on a complete Veritas steel plate router table setup…complete with the stand, the fence, the fence sled, and a Bosch 2 1/2 HP variable speed router. I built a cabinet for it to sit on with a draw for the bits/router stuff and a couple adjustable shelves and a Kreg router safety switch located at knee height.. The Veritas router stand is open and made of Baltic Birch ply..so I pondered for a while on how to do the dust collection..I was making huge messes whenever I used it! I was going to buy their fence dust fitting that has magnets in it and then maybe try and mount a cone style collector near the back of the router. After some thought and sketching..and many minutes standing at Woodcraft staring at dust collection fittings, I came up with this..I decided to enclose the table and put a 4" fitting on the back..I used Baltic Birch 1/2" ply for the back piece.
> 
> ...


Very slick. Good ideas for my new router table.


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Dust Collection For My Veritas Router Table*
> 
> A while back I grabbed a great deal on a complete Veritas steel plate router table setup…complete with the stand, the fence, the fence sled, and a Bosch 2 1/2 HP variable speed router. I built a cabinet for it to sit on with a draw for the bits/router stuff and a couple adjustable shelves and a Kreg router safety switch located at knee height.. The Veritas router stand is open and made of Baltic Birch ply..so I pondered for a while on how to do the dust collection..I was making huge messes whenever I used it! I was going to buy their fence dust fitting that has magnets in it and then maybe try and mount a cone style collector near the back of the router. After some thought and sketching..and many minutes standing at Woodcraft staring at dust collection fittings, I came up with this..I decided to enclose the table and put a 4" fitting on the back..I used Baltic Birch 1/2" ply for the back piece.
> 
> ...


Clean tidy setup, routers can make such a mess. I'm planning a new router table and may have to incorporate some of our ideas.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Dust Collection For My Veritas Router Table*
> 
> A while back I grabbed a great deal on a complete Veritas steel plate router table setup…complete with the stand, the fence, the fence sled, and a Bosch 2 1/2 HP variable speed router. I built a cabinet for it to sit on with a draw for the bits/router stuff and a couple adjustable shelves and a Kreg router safety switch located at knee height.. The Veritas router stand is open and made of Baltic Birch ply..so I pondered for a while on how to do the dust collection..I was making huge messes whenever I used it! I was going to buy their fence dust fitting that has magnets in it and then maybe try and mount a cone style collector near the back of the router. After some thought and sketching..and many minutes standing at Woodcraft staring at dust collection fittings, I came up with this..I decided to enclose the table and put a 4" fitting on the back..I used Baltic Birch 1/2" ply for the back piece.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Brad. I will try a vented front door but my router gets almost too hot to touch after making a lot of 1" dowel.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Dust Collection For My Veritas Router Table*
> 
> A while back I grabbed a great deal on a complete Veritas steel plate router table setup…complete with the stand, the fence, the fence sled, and a Bosch 2 1/2 HP variable speed router. I built a cabinet for it to sit on with a draw for the bits/router stuff and a couple adjustable shelves and a Kreg router safety switch located at knee height.. The Veritas router stand is open and made of Baltic Birch ply..so I pondered for a while on how to do the dust collection..I was making huge messes whenever I used it! I was going to buy their fence dust fitting that has magnets in it and then maybe try and mount a cone style collector near the back of the router. After some thought and sketching..and many minutes standing at Woodcraft staring at dust collection fittings, I came up with this..I decided to enclose the table and put a 4" fitting on the back..I used Baltic Birch 1/2" ply for the back piece.
> 
> ...


I like the way you did the upper and lower dc. A router table needs both, for sure. Nice setup


----------



## AdvanceWindows (Jul 18, 2013)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Dust Collection For My Veritas Router Table*
> 
> A while back I grabbed a great deal on a complete Veritas steel plate router table setup…complete with the stand, the fence, the fence sled, and a Bosch 2 1/2 HP variable speed router. I built a cabinet for it to sit on with a draw for the bits/router stuff and a couple adjustable shelves and a Kreg router safety switch located at knee height.. The Veritas router stand is open and made of Baltic Birch ply..so I pondered for a while on how to do the dust collection..I was making huge messes whenever I used it! I was going to buy their fence dust fitting that has magnets in it and then maybe try and mount a cone style collector near the back of the router. After some thought and sketching..and many minutes standing at Woodcraft staring at dust collection fittings, I came up with this..I decided to enclose the table and put a 4" fitting on the back..I used Baltic Birch 1/2" ply for the back piece.
> 
> ...


Though I have one of those retro Jointech fences. My latest stuff is to pull a 4" off of the main DC line - that has to reduce to 2 1/2" at the fence and run another 4" to the cab under the table. Assuming it would be better to have the port behind so it could draw air across router itself & would make holes in the front to the cabinet to allow make-up air in.


----------



## NedG (Jan 24, 2012)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Dust Collection For My Veritas Router Table*
> 
> A while back I grabbed a great deal on a complete Veritas steel plate router table setup…complete with the stand, the fence, the fence sled, and a Bosch 2 1/2 HP variable speed router. I built a cabinet for it to sit on with a draw for the bits/router stuff and a couple adjustable shelves and a Kreg router safety switch located at knee height.. The Veritas router stand is open and made of Baltic Birch ply..so I pondered for a while on how to do the dust collection..I was making huge messes whenever I used it! I was going to buy their fence dust fitting that has magnets in it and then maybe try and mount a cone style collector near the back of the router. After some thought and sketching..and many minutes standing at Woodcraft staring at dust collection fittings, I came up with this..I decided to enclose the table and put a 4" fitting on the back..I used Baltic Birch 1/2" ply for the back piece.
> 
> ...


Nice work. I'm starting a similar project. I intend to put the under cabinet DC hose at the bottom of the enclosed space to pick-up dust that may accumulate in the bottom of the enclosure. I considered even providing a sloped bottom surface, as has my Delta cabinet saw. In your view, would these be necessary, or, I wonder, does the dust just swirl around in the enclosed space? Thanks. Ned


----------

